# Почему один хирург может отказаться проводить операцию, тогда как другой возьмётся?



## Горбун из Нотр Дама (23 Июн 2019)

Часто читаю, как в Европе отказали, а в России провели операцию. Я сомневаюсь, что в Европе хирурги хуже. Чем обуславливаются подобные отказы?


----------

